# Shop Fox M1015 Lathe



## TNmike (Nov 24, 2017)

I am hoping to purchase a small metal lathe within the next few months. I have been looking at the M1015, but am finding few reviews about it, and those on Amazon, etc. It is the smallest that would work for what I want to. One thing I like about it is the slower feeds it has compared to other mini-lathes, 0.002" and 0.004" per rev. I'm also aware of some of its weaknesses. But in any case does anyone own one, and can tell me what you think of it? Thanks


----------



## TNmike (Nov 28, 2017)

200+ views, I guess no one is familiar with that brand/model. Still considering several options, won't be doing anything until next year anyway.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 28, 2017)

Sorry, I'm not at all familiar with that specific lathe.  But, if you can describe what you plan on using the machine for, you'll probably get more input
regarding it's suitability.  In general,  small lathes such as that are quite limited in what they can do.  Your statement that the Shop Fox
is the smallest that would work for you suggests you've considered other lathes: in general larger is better when it comes to lathes both
for the size of the parts they can make and in terms of rigidity.  Do you have a space limitation, or are you considering this lathe because
the budget is limited?  Or, are you just planning on making very small parts?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 28, 2017)

I have not seen or heard of that particular lathe.  So I looked it up - it is an extremely modest machine.  As NGB above has pointed out, it depends on what you are intending to use the lathe for!  You said that you are aware of that machines weaknesses and that it would do what you want.  It sounds like that is the machine for you.  It appears to be quite inexpensive - so your exposure is low.

You already know that this machine is very limited in its' capability.  I never discourage anyone buying a machine.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 28, 2017)

This looks to be a copy of the 4×6 lathe in the Grizzly catalog. Griz is selling theirs at $365 with more features.
For the same $$$ Griz will sell you a 7×14 that actually has a cross slide, steady rest, and gearbox.


----------



## TNmike (Nov 29, 2017)

The Shop Fox at this time is not looking good for me. I want a 4-jaw, faceplate, and compound rest which are all extra costs with the Fox. And it is just barely big enough to do some things I would like to do today, so no extra margin for bigger things tomorrow. I would say its probably as good as most of the other mini-lathes, but I need to think larger. But, it's always the matter of keeping the costs down, sadly.

The Grizzly G0768 and G0602 look more promising. The 8x16 has the advantage of being light enough to mount on any sturdy work table/bench. The 10x22 would probably need its own bench/stand at its weight, but it has numerous advantages over its little brother, including a feed rate down to 0.0025"/rev. And both are nicely equipped.

I would be machining mostly aluminum, plastic, and wood, and occasionally steel and SS. Anyway I won't being buying anything until probably spring, so I have plenty of time for research and evaluation of the options.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 29, 2017)

My first lathe was a 6" Atlas that I was given by a family friend.  I've made a bunch of parts on it and learned a lot while using it, but it's limitations
were ALWAYS a consideration unless I was making very small parts.  My current lathe is a 10", and the improvement
over the Atlas is like night and day.  The power, rigidity, features and capabilities of a bigger lathe are really worth the cost if your
budget  allows it at all.   While the mini lathes have their place in the world, I think a lot of folks around here would agree that 10" to 11" lathes
are a kind of entry point into better, more capable machines.  You might outgrow a mini lathe pretty quickly.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Nov 29, 2017)

My recommendation is to get a HF mini lathe used off Craiglist or some other venue.  I got mine for $225 years back.  I still use it even though I have other lathes.  Reason I like it is there are tons of documented improvements out there for it.  Two , lots of suppliers of accessories and parts.  3, when you are tired of its weaknesses you can likely sell it for what you paid or keep its and use it for second lathe, or polishing or doing the filthy work like cast iron etc.  Everyone has heard of a HF mini and their strengths and weaknesses are well known, easy to sell when you are done with it.  That other lathe you are considering is not as well known.  Just food for thought, you can always get another lathe later when the deal of the decade comes along.


----------

